# PCMCIA und Hotplug

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

habe mir eine Karte von DeLock (No: 66218) zugelegt. Alles ok, sofern die Karte beim Rechnerstart drin ist (Lenovo ThinkPad R500). Nur wenn ich die einmal rausziehe und wieder rein stecke. Nichts mehr. Trotz:

```
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m
```

Und geladenem Modul. Was mache ich da falsch/habe ich vergessen?

----------

## musv

Ich glaub, diese Optionen sind sowieso nicht für PCMCIA zuständig. Siehe http://kernel.xc.net/html/linux-2.6.0-test1/sh/HOTPLUG_PCI

Mein letztes Notebook hatte noch Cardbus, und die Hotplug-PCI-Option hatte ich definitiv nicht in der Kernelconfig aktiviert. Die Karte wurde trotzdem beim Reinstöpseln und Rausziehen entsprechend behandelt. 

Wird in /var/log/messages irgendwas angezeigt, wenn du die Karte reinsteckst oder entfernst?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wird in /var/log/messages irgendwas angezeigt, wenn du die Karte reinsteckst oder entfernst?

 

Nein.  :Sad: 

Habe schon Kontakt mit dem Hersteller aufgenommen. Mal sehen was raus kommt.

----------

